
Cataclysmic WoW patch brings big changes to Azeroth - mfukar
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/10/world-of-warcraft-begins-patching-into-cataclysm.ars
======
dangrossman
I'm not sure how this is related to Hacker News or of general interest to
hacker types.

~~~
mfukar
I'm not sure how you can see past your own nose. Oh, wait, you can't.

